# Ridgid Band Saw/drill press new reduced price



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Local HD has marked down the price of the Ridgid BS1400 band saw from 369>184 making it a nice deal for the woodworker that puts in a bit of time to dial it in right. HD has been clearing out their stationary power tools for the past month and not every HD has cleared them out at the same time. The Ridgid DP 1550 drill press is marked down 299>149 making it a sweet deal.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got that drill press for Christmas. What an amazing deal at that price, the bandsaw as well.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't figure Home Depot out. I was at my local HD this afternoon and both the BS and the drill press were their normal prices. The Ridgid granite TS was marked down to $299 and their cast iron table saw was marked down to $399. It seems that different stores (or regions) are clearancing out different products. Couple days ago people were snapping up Dewalt 735 planers at obscene discounts. None of the 3 HDs near me ever stocked the 735, only the 734, and they're not on sale at any on them. I just can't figure them out.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Colt W. Knight said:


> I just got that drill press for Christmas. What an amazing deal at that price, the bandsaw as well.


These stationary power tools are great and they have Ridgid 3yr warranty and LLSA. You might be able to price adjust the drill press


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Tell me about it. Ive been burnin the phones up at the HD's in Houston about possible clearances and they know nothing...til a day later... and the r4511 is gone (not that I would have gotten it- granite issues and all) but then the 735 is gone too!!! 

johnK007 did you say the "cast iron" TS from Ridgid? Which one? TS3660? I heard there was supposed to be a new one after the R4511, but no one Ive talked to has any info on it.

I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet in the next few months and start collecting tools at retail...ok prolly not, I'll keep lookin.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I found two local HD's today that had the band saw in stock. Neither could give me that price, though. They said that may have been a regional deal, and Delaware is a different HD region than here in SE PA. They also said that possibly that store bought a whole bunch of those units and got a cheap price. 

I showed them your receipt, too, and they were nice enough but the best they could do was $299. I'll keep and eye on things, though, in case they lower the price later.

Being from Delaware, you didn't even have to pay sales tax. Great deal!!

Bill


----------



## BikerRick (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw this and got excited because I need a new bandsaw. I hauled butt to my local HD and was instantly disappointed as both are still the regular "everyday low price". I will keep an eye on them and hopefully, they will be marked down soon. I have considered buying a Grizzly, but when it arrives, I will need to take a day off work (unpaid) when they deliver it.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> Tell me about it. Ive been burnin the phones up at the HD's in Houston about possible clearances and they know nothing...til a day later... and the r4511 is gone (not that I would have gotten it- granite issues and all) but then the 735 is gone too!!!
> 
> johnK007 did you say the "cast iron" TS from Ridgid? Which one? TS3660? I heard there was supposed to be a new one after the R4511, but no one Ive talked to has any info on it.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet in the next few months and start collecting tools at retail...ok prolly not, I'll keep lookin.


I own the Rigid Cast Iron Table Saw. What would you like to know?


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I found two local HD's today that had the band saw in stock. Neither could give me that price, though. They said that may have been a regional deal, and Delaware is a different HD region than here in SE PA. They also said that possibly that store bought a whole bunch of those units and got a cheap price.
> I showed them your receipt, too, and they were nice enough but the best they could do was $299. I'll keep and eye on things, though, in case they lower the price later.
> Being from Delaware, you didn't even have to pay sales tax. Great deal


Posted photos of the new price stickers for the BS + DP ....hope that helps others. I know alot of woodworkers here can use a great deal on BS and DP. I'm in Philly but DE is 30 min away making the trip worthwhile. Maybe you can give that store a call and make a purchase over the phone for pickup? That store had one BS + DP left as of today.
Good Luck everyone and post what you find.....I hope the oscillating belt/spindle sander,planer,joiner are next. My prediction is future purchases of stationary power tools from HD will be via catalog and special order only:thumbdown:


----------



## the_tool (Dec 16, 2009)

*I know!*

Yea, seriously these guys must have some seriously special relationship with manufacturers to be giving away these kind of deals!


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wish I had a local Home Depot... All I have is a Lowe-balls and Manure-ds... HD is an hour away... Sigh.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Up here in the Boston area, the BS1400 was marked down to $319 for the last few weeks.

Yesterday I went looking again, it was down to $303. They took a 20% Harbor Freight coupon though -- total with tax $257.


----------

